# Tryouts and what your seeing......



## 46n2 (Dec 8, 2017)

Curious as to everyone thoughts on whats your seeing?  Caliber of kids, Attendance, Local talent, how many Messi Jersey's etc.... 
IMO I've seen a average amount of kids come and try out or so Im hearing , but does that mean the local club scene is thriving....just curious if one area is thriving more than another , is SD a hot bed where as North County isnt or LA for that matter.
How many families show up , but never pull the trigger.
Is SURF the hotspot starting next week?
Are Tryouts Dead....


----------



## NumberTen (Dec 9, 2017)

Why are 2003's tryout in the middle of HS.  I have notice several post that include 2003.


----------



## JackZ (Dec 9, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> Why are 2003's tryout in the middle of HS.  I have notice several post that include 2003.


Kind of strange, right? As a parent of an 03 not all of them are in high school, some are in 8th grade, so I "get" why there could be tryouts, but then you are cutting out those that are in high school and playing HS soccer, like my son. 

Anything, to get the number$ up I suppose.


----------



## Josep (Dec 9, 2017)

Don’t fall for the gag.  Identify a team or coach you’d like and reach out to the coach.  Forget the whole display with numbered jerseys.


----------



## Alone (Dec 9, 2017)

My daughter's team isn't playing, a 2003 team but she is 2004.  I've taken her to a couple so she can play a little.  Also to look around. Both really just had kids from the current team.  This is way too early.


----------



## Desert619 (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm seeing tryouts are way to early. What happened to let them finish state cup first? How weird to jump teams and still have 2 more months with your old team.


----------



## Josep (Dec 10, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> I'm seeing tryouts are way to early. What happened to let them finish state cup first? How weird to jump teams and still have 2 more months with your old team.



This isn’t new.  Clubs have been strong-arming families, holding tryouts and cutting kids before the cups for years.   

There needs to be a change.  By the time you get around to national cup, the teams are mostly fractured.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> I'm seeing tryouts are way to early. What happened to let them finish state cup first? How weird to jump teams and still have 2 more months with your old team.


The supposedly-good teams last longer in the multiple weekends of State/National Cup.  Using a "wait until after the Cup" criterion would scramble things just as badly.


----------



## Desert619 (Dec 10, 2017)

I guess maybe because I remember them starting in February, then end of January to early January now early December. I liked the idea of January tryouts. Starting the year fresh. That's just my opinion.


----------

